# Do you clip a bridle path?



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I do clip the bridle path, makes it easier and looks nicer IMO.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Same. It looks sharper. The bridle disrupts the hair and in the show ring I like to have my horses looking classy.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I clip just enough for a halter or bridle to lay flat & not get caught in hair.

I showed my new Arab mare once in an Arab halter class just to see how she'd behave at a show. No way was I going to do the extreme Arab clip for one class. My friends said she'd look like a hippie. The hippie won!:lol:


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

natisha said:


> I clip just enough for a halter or bridle to lay flat & not get caught in hair.
> 
> I showed my new Arab mare once in an Arab halter class just to see how she'd behave at a show. No way was I going to do the extreme Arab clip for one class. My friends said she'd look like a hippie. The hippie won!:lol:


Hippie! ROFL. Ana looks more like a Hillbilly with her mullet!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I do keep one trimmed just because I get frustrated with trying to part the mane from the forelock once the bridle's on. That's one aspect where I'm lazy, so I keep a short one trimmed, just barely wider than the bridle. Gives the ease of use of a bridle path without breaking up the natural look of an untouched mane.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Hippie! ROFL. Ana looks more like a Hillbilly with her mullet!


I know what you mean. You could wet it, put on some styling gel & try to get it to lay down. If it's long enough you could braid it to keep it down. Otherwise, if you want to grow it out you'll have to learn to love it for a while.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I do keep one trimmed just because I get frustrated with trying to part the mane from the forelock once the bridle's on. That's one aspect where I'm lazy, so I keep a short one trimmed, just barely wider than the bridle. Gives the ease of use of a bridle path without breaking up the natural look of an untouched mane.


Off topic but is that saddle as comfortable as it looks?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to not cut bridle paths but I have gotten over that.

I didn't vote because on some horses I do and some I don't.
If they have a thin mane and it parts easily enough to make it all lay straight when I bridle, then no, I don't bother with a bridle path.

On my thick and fuzzy horses I do cut a very short bridle path to help it all lay flat and look nice while bridled.


I do always cut a saddle path though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Natisha, it is the most comfortable and secure saddle I've ever had the honor of plopping my butt in LOL. Even better though? I've used it on dozens of horses and haven't had it sore one yet .

Chick, maybe that's why I like them...I don't have a single horse that I ride that has a thin mane. All of mine are hairy monsters :shock:.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have never clipped a bridle path ,ears or whiskers. I trail ride and do not show so I do not feel the urge
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

frlsgirl said:


> When I got Ana, I noticed that she had a broad bridle path clipped. I have just left it alone and now it's turned into a mullet.
> 
> I can't decide whether to grow it out, or keep at least a narrow bridle path.
> 
> Do you all clip a bridle path? I never saw this in Germany so I wasn't sure if it's a breed-specific thing or a US thing.


clip that stuff off. No animal deserves to be so denigrated, nay, abused, as to have to endure the wearing of a mullet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Anrew, come on man!!! It's all business in the front and a party in the back!


:rofl:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Au naturelle for me -- like Womack, I'm trail riding only. Not having a bridle path is one less thing to maintain. I've always felt that the ear hairs and whiskers/eyelashes serve a purpose and need to stay, btw.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I clip a bridlepath on everyone. I do a longer one on the Arabs, to show off their necks, and 1 ear length on the QH's.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I do, but Stitch's mane is also pulled, because I show him in hunters. He's all decked out getting ready for this show season.

All the clipping, and pulling and trimming i've done is ridiculous.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

No trimming or cutting here. Don't do shows so no real point to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I clip my mares. Its about half the length of the extreme arab cut, yet still gives the impression of the look. I worked with gypsy stallions who had A LOT of hair and no bridle paths. One stud figured out how to slip the halter because it was never tight enough (from the crazy hair). bridle paths allow you to put the bride on easier, not mess up the mane and makes slipping a halter harder.

Here is my mare's bridlepath



















I leave her ears alone but i trim her whiskers back a bit. She looks like an old man if I dont lol XD! I trim the ones around her eyes because they will grow up to 4-6in long and gunk gets stuck on them. I trim them to about an inch so they don't get in her eyes (Idk why SHE has to have the funky eye whiskers that grow to freakish lengths).


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Funny this thread should pop up. I was just thinking about this subject. 
I have always clipped a path for the warmer riding months. I think this year I will leave well enough alone. The punk-rocker look is growing out and I'm sure the horses will be perfectly comfortable going down the trail with the headstall resting on mane.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I trail ride and I keep a bridle path trimmed on mine during riding season. About November I let them go. No other trimming. I have 1 quarter horse and 1 mini that I have to use scissors on because no matter what I do as far as desensitizing they go bat crap crazy with clippers. I think it looks neater and it's a heck of lot easier when putting on the halter or bridle. The mini's always have a mohawk because their bridle paths grow back out as fast as you clip them.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I show and I refuse to do a bridle path. I leave it and braid it into the forelock. My braids are neat and tidy. I don't clip whiskers either. I trim them so they are about an inch long or so. Whiskers help them feel in the dark. Ears I only trim down. I fold the ear and clip what sticks out but leave the inner hair. My horse has a fly mask with ears and wears a bonnet when ridden so I'm not worried about flies getting in.

I pull my mane short for braiding and clip fetlocks. Otherwise I keep my horse au natural.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't - I choose instead to take a bit more time to separate the main tidily.

I don't think it's a geography thing, I know people who did, and who didn't on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've always clipped the 'bridle path'


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I clip (well, scissor actually, because I don't feel like dragging clippers out for such a small job) a small bridle path. Just a tad bit wider than the bridle. When I got my horse he had the QH "ear length" bridle path that I dislike, so I grew it out. I let the bridle path grow out until it was about an inch long, then trimmed just the part that I wanted. He looked funny for awhile with it sticking up, but it didn't take too long for it to grow out and blend in nicely. That said, I keep his mane fairly short. If I had it long then it would have taken a lot longer to look right. 

With the exception of a few breeds I don't like long bridle paths. I like not having to worry about parting the hair for the bridle, but beyond that I don't see the purpose of having a mile long bridle path.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I do not show (anymore) but I do maintain a bridal path on Sonny - for the most part.

He has one during the summer when I ride because it's just easier and he doesn't look like a giant dust bunny when I put the bridal on. He doesn't have one in the inter because I'm lazy and in the winter I just ride bareback without any tack - so essentially I just sit on his back and he goes where he wants to go 

I used to have an Arab (RIP 12/13/08) who I did minor 4H shows with and I gave him two ear lengths of a bridal path and maintained that all year long.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I just leave mine. I do a really crappy job with scissors and I'm too lazy to drag out a couple of extension cords to reach my horse with the clippers for just a teeny tiny section of hair to be cut, plus I'd have to keep doing that once it started to grow out. I only barrel race locally at small open shows and trail ride, so no point anyway.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I clip a very short bridle path- just the section the bridle actually sits on. I also clip the base at the withers because otherwise it gets trapped under the saddle and seems like it would pull (I swear his mane goes on farther than most horses!)

I only show a few times per year, and will clip the hair that's sticking out from his ears (never inside the ear) and fetlocks for those. I leave whiskers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I clip a bridlepath on everyone. I do a longer one on the Arabs, to show off their necks, and 1 ear length on the QH's.


Wow. Those are some nice looking horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> I also clip the base at the withers because otherwise it gets trapped under the saddle and seems like it would pull (I swear his mane goes on farther than most horses!)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


YES! I stopped but now i deal with crabby mare while riding. She hates her hair being brushed or braided so it being stuck under the saddle bugs the crap out of her. I stopped clipping it last year in hopes i could grow it out and braid it out of the way but its not happening... I may shave it off again.


----------



## thoroughbreddd (Jul 11, 2013)

I always clip a bridle path! My trainer requires that all her clients who show have a bridle path because it looks so much neater.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm back and forth. I like them clipped but how long is iffy and depends on the horse. The barn I work at I do (roughly) an ear length but tend to do less on my own.

Never the ears unless I'm completely body clipping, though I do trim what sticks out. Sometimes the nose though not usually.. Might trim or cut eyelashes (the long ones) though not often and very rarely cut short... Think they're unlikely to bump anything but eyes I'd rather not risk.

It really depends on my mood lol.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

thoroughbreddd said:


> I always clip a bridle path! My trainer requires that all her clients who show have a bridle path because it looks so much neater.


Completely off-topic - how can your trainer require it? I can see that she would recommend, or advise, but unless they are her horses she can't require! If you want to show to win you _may_ consider taking her advice, but if you want to show for fun and you don't want to clip.. then don't.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Completely off-topic - how can your trainer require it? I can see that she would recommend, or advise, but unless they are her horses she can't require! If you want to show to win you _may_ consider taking her advice, but if you want to show for fun and you don't want to clip.. then don't.


"Your horse will be turned out to my satisfaction or I will not train you". Whether or not it should be done is a different story, but it's definitely doable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm a "naturalist" in all other aspects of horse hair. Mine don't get clipped ears, whiskers, eyelashes, or anything else. I don't show so if folks don't like my hairy horses, they can look in the other direction :wink:.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

DuckDodgers said:


> "Your horse will be turned out to my satisfaction or I will not train you". Whether or not it should be done is a different story, but it's definitely doable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any big show barn I have shown with has had this rule as well. Right down to having blanket's and wraps in their stable colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Any big show barn I have shown with has had this rule as well. Right down to having blanket's and wraps in their stable colors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I only recently started hearing about places like this. Yet another reason I'll never pursue the "A" circuit I suppose. I don't respond well to people telling me what to do with my horse when it has nothing to do with his training or well-being


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I trim a bridle path on all my horses. However, I only make it about an inch wide. Just wide enough for the halter or bridle. Makes it easier and neater to part the hair.

When I bought Red 2 years ago, they had a HUGE bridle path trimmed. It was a good 6 inches or more. I don't like that (personally). I had to let it grow out. He had a mullet for a while. It looked hideous until it was at least long enough to lay down to the side!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I really love the tidy look of everyone from the same barn showing up "uniformed" I think it is very classy and professional looking. Plus it eliminates the hot pink and zebra print in the show ring (sorry I'm a color prude lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I do, just about 2 inches or so, I have to use scissors.. I got lazy and never taught most of the horses to tolerate clippers, as I did not have electricity near the horses, and did not want to have to deal with a 200' power cord.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sometimes I clip and sometimes I don't. It depends on the horse and the reason I'm clipping. For shows, I do. For trailriding and just pleasure riding..... no. Too much time and effort that I don't have. If I've got a horse that absolutely hates clippers so I have to do it with scissors so I just let that slide. No sense in trying to have a fight and get both of us hurt when I can just ride a hippie! :lol:


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

No bridle path on my horse. I don't have any reason to, and to be honest I find them pretty ugly


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

*Mullet & Mullet with Combover*

Here is a picture of Ana's current mullet look as well as a picture of my attempt at a combover.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I clip a bridle path.

Tbh, I couldn't stand NOT having one. Keeps everything up there neater and less messy. I used to use scissors, which worked fine, but then I got a pair of small clippers and they make an AMAZINGLY smooth bridle path!


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

I enjoy having a bridle path, especially on lesson horses. I can't tell you how many times having them clipped saved my hide when I was trying to direct someone in bridling a horse, and it's convenient not to get the mane tangled in it. It comes in handy desensitizing the horses to the sound of the clipper too. Of course it wouldn't be necessary, just convenient.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I do clip Gator's, though I have gotten a bit lazy about it since his retirement from showing (which is just this year xD).

It was one of the things that was simply expected where I lessoned. Admittedly, I've gotten a bit lazy now that we're not competing, but I still do it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My horses always have bridle paths. Just a little something that I have always done, and always will, I guess. They get pretty long in the winter, but regularly trimmed in the summer.

Some of the girl's manes come from this, though....


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> I really love the tidy look of everyone from the same barn showing up "uniformed" I think it is very classy and professional looking. Plus it eliminates the hot pink and zebra print in the show ring (sorry I'm a color prude lol)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree 100%! I love how tidy and uniform my barn is! We have matching schooling pads with the stables name on it. And matching sweat pants and jackets to go over our show clothes.
My wraps and blankets aren't in barn colors, but I wouldn't complain about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

